# Worried about neighbor's baby



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys...

I'm sitting here with the front door open and one of my neighbor's (what sounds like) NEW baby is crying almost NON STOP...and HARD! I'm worried...because it sounds like no one's trying to make him/her feel any better, and it's crying so hard, it sounds kinda like a disturbed cat (if that makes ANY sense)...that really HARD cry that babies do when they're REALLY unhappy...

It's been about twenty mins now, and he/she's still crying...and it doesn't sound like it's abating...

Should I do something? I hear him/her calm down, and then what sounds like a swat kind of sound, and then the baby starts crying hysterically again...

I'm so worried...Danny's outside listening to see where it is, and what it sounds like closer-by...and if it does continue to sound like someone's doing what it sounds like, we WILL call the police...

Pray, guys...I'm really worried...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, gosh! I hope everyone's okay. I was going to suggest you go over and see what's going on before calling the cops, but then I read that it sounds like the baby's being HIT! Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Butterfinger (Oct 29, 2007)

My goodness :shock:
Do keep us updated. This sounds really serious!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay...the baby's been quiet for about an hour now...I'm praying he/she is okay...

It's just so disturbing hearing a baby so unhappy for so long...

I mean, I know that some people may have the issue I used to, where Emily would SCREAM and CRY when I was changing her (she HATED not having freedom for ANY length of time...hmm...still does, actually), and would SCREAM and CRY in the car, too...but this is for hours, not minutes.

I worry...I think tomorrow night, we'll listen closer and then decide what we're going to do. I'm not going to call the police if the baby has finally fallen asleep for the night. I would think colic, or the likes, but the baby just didn't sound quite like he/she was sick...just VERY VERY upset.

Pray...and I hope tomorrow night we can help figure out what's going on and maybe help them somehow...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate hearing that! I was so worried about my own children - Luke had colic and cried and cried. He hated other people sohubby or I had to hold him and most of the time it was me. Hubby works long hours and during good weather (Luke is a May baby) even longer. I had to hold him and rock him all night sometimes. I swear I have permenant damage in my legs over that LOL! 

Usually if a child has colic - and the parent is working to help them, you will hear the cry vary from the movement of walking, swaying or just putting them in a swing to help.

I've taken care of so many babies over the years since I stayed home - I always helped friends out and kept them while they worked. It doesn't sound like this baby was being attended. However, When I took a shower - my son would scream his head off when he was first born LOL! I ended up having to take his bassinette in my bathroom with me!! He's still spoiled rotten!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh no! Thats so sad 

My Mom's a post partum doula, so if you want to talk to her about it let me know :dunno

I hope this turns out alright


----------



## pamnock (Oct 29, 2007)

You can call human services to check on the family to be sure everything is alright and to see if they need any help.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I was actually listening for that, and wasn't hearing it. Instead it was just a constant tone, and I heard the baby just getting more and more upset, to the point where he/she was just plain screaming...it was so sad.

PAM...gonna take your advice. Tonight, I'm going to have Danny go out when he/she starts crying, listen to it a bit better, locate it, and we'll call child services. I HATE to do that it I don't have any concrete proof, but I'd rather do that than do nothing and have something horrible happen as a result that could've been prevented with a simple call.

Thanks, guys...I hope that sweetie is okay...guess we'll find out soon...

I guess it's a good thing we're moving soon...
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Usually if a child has colic - and the parent is working to help them, you will hear the cry vary from the movement of walking, swaying or just putting them in a swing to help.


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 29, 2007)

oh poor you its soo difficult when you are in this position and see (well hear) a child in need and your not sure what to do about it. 

Some 'new' babies cry LOTS! My youngest was a nightmare if he wasn't sucking on me or being held by somebody (preferably me) he would scream and scream and scream and I think you get the picture! My eldest had colic and I remember he was at his worst at night time?

Do you know the family? Could you go over with a card.....and get a better idea of how things are?

Good luck, let us know how you get on!

sarah x




I suppose I should add that i've been a childrens nursery nurse for many years and have cared for lots of new babies (never any quite as loud as my youngest tho LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Sarah 

Nope, I don't know the family at all...though I wish right now that were different. Most of the people in our complex speak only Spanish, which I know very little of, so I just don't know if they would know what I was trying to say to them. 

I'll listen tonight, and see what Danny can come up with as far as location, and what it sounds like closer up.

I hope it's just me being paranoid...:?


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh honey in that case call the dept tomorrow and let them sort it! Then you can rest easy that you have done everything you can to help the little one.

Thinking of you



sarah x


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I think we'll do that tonight...it's so disturbing and sad to hear a baby so upset every night. Last night was the second time I'd noticed it (our door is rather sound proof, so we only hear it if we have just the screen door closed, and we're letting in the night air), and I listened closer...and now I'm all worried.

I hope it turns out that I'm just being paranoid...and I hope that baby is okay...:?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe you can bake them something or bring over something for the baby, or just go over to congratulate them as an excuse to see the baby and the house and family.

I really hope this poor thing is okay.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 29, 2007)

hmmm...Kayla was really colicky when she was first born and cried, no - SCREAMED, for hours and hours....but mostly at night. 

But honestly, it would subside somewhat during the day cause she would tire herself out from screaming. 

And that SWAT sound....not good. I would call. Better to be safe than sorry. It may hurt the parents pride, but maybe, if that child IS sick, or colicky and allergic to formula or something, the police can refer the parents somewhere they can get help. The parents may be poor or don't speak english....and may not know where to turn for help. 

My husband (who is a cop)said if it sounds like the baby is being hit, then call.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, then I'll call tonight as soon as I hear the baby start crying...due to the fact that, because the baby cried so long last night, they'll get there while he/she's still crying.

Poor little sweetheart...what a horrible start on life. 

:tears2:

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> hmmm...Kayla was really colicky when she was first born and cried, no - SCREAMED, for hours and hours....but mostly at night.
> 
> But honestly, it would subside somewhat during the day cause she would tire herself out from screaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 29, 2007)

What a tough call... 

Some babies cry so much if they have colics... Some babies cry just because they cry more than others... Some cry if there is some physical problem. But then you also have the times when parents are clueless, negligent, or abusive. :?

I guess you need to use your motherly instincts and try to distinguish the type of cry. Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with Pam- call Human Services. They're better equipped to deal with this than police and they know what to look for. Hopefully. Although you might not be able to get a hold of them at night, and in that case you'll have to call the cops.

Unless the social workers are from Milwaukee that is, and then you're SOL. A young baby died recently because the social worker left the baby alone with it's mother who had mental problems for half an hour. He was supposed to stay the whole time because of the mother's problems, and now the baby is dead. There's been a lot of problems in that department in Milwaukee lately, I really hope your people are better. And I hope I didn't scare you, I'm just ticked off about it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 30, 2007)

Are there any updates? I hope all is okay!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 30, 2007)

Would you believe I was trying (as hard as I could, with being so distracted by Fiver's neuter today) to listen for the baby, and didn't hear him/her cry?

I'll be listening tonight...and I'll call the second I hear him/her crying...


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 31, 2007)

If you do hear the baby again, and feel in your heart that something isn't right I would all the police for immediate assistance. If they find a problem, they can get child protective services out immediately. If you call as a concerned neighbor they may not act right away. We had a situation here with a neighbor and it took several calls from several differant people to get them to investigate.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 17, 2007)

:sosad:bigtears:

Any more updates? poor dear, i hope he/she's alright!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually have heard the baby cry since, just a little...nothing as big as that night. I think that slapping I heard might have been a different neighbor, or not what I thought, as I haven't heard it since, and the baby's crying since has sounded completely normal.

I remember when Em was a baby, and I was sick with the flu, there was a night where she had been crying for so long, she was in near-hysterics, and I hadn't heard her because I was so sick...when I got there, she sounded much like that baby did that night...and I haven't heard it since, so I think it might have been something along those lines.

I have heard him/her minorly crying off and on since, but it now sounds like normal baby crying...not the hysterical crying I heard that night.

Ultimately, I have no proof anything happened...and I've heard the baby since, so I know he/she's okay...but I've been keeping my ears open just in case.

Thanks for asking! I continue praying...

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 17, 2007)

Its never easy feeling like you sould Call CPS on someone. Our neigbor would leave her apartment with her 2 little girls alone for HOURS. It used to piss me and Ron off so bad. He even said something to her and it didn't help. It wasn't untill one night he had went over to the apartment at 1am because of the noise and found that her and some other guys where smoking crack with the 2 little girls still awake in the same room. He came home and we called the police. They were here with in mins. Few days later the landlord told us CPS took the girls from her and that she was going to rehab! little off the topic but don't feel bad if you think something is wrong it's always better safe then sorry.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, too true...and if I hear any weirdnesses, I'll call.


----------

